# 2012 Schedule: Great Train Expo (large commercial train show/sale)



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

01/07-08/12 Anaheim, CA Anaheim Convention Center
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
01/14-15/12 Sacramento, CA Cal Expo
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
01/21-22/12 Louisville, KY Kentucky International Convention Center
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
01/28-29/12 Council Bluffs, IA Mid America Center
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
02/04-05/12 Saint Charles, MO Saint Charles Convention Center
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
02/11-12/12 Houston, TX Reliant Park
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
02/18-19/12 Kansas City, MO American Royal Complex
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
02/25-26/12 Dayton, OH Hara Arena
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
03/10-11/12 Tucson, AZ Pima County Fairgrounds
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
03/17-18/12 Columbus, OH Ohio Expo Center
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
03/24-25/12 Wichita, KS Century II
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
03/31-4/1/12 Winston-Salem, NC Dixie Classic Fairgrounds
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
04/21-22/12 Tampa, FL Florida State Fairgrounds
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
04/28-29/12 Orlando, FL Central Florida Fairgrounds
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
07/07-08/12 San Jose, CA Santa Clara County Fairgrounds 
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
07/14-15/12 Pomona, CA Fairplex
Show Info -- Map/Directions 
07/28-29/12 Belleville, IL Belle-Clair Fairgrounds
Show Info -- Map/Directions


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Reck ... great to have this sort of info on everyone's radar. We have a big show in MA at the end of January, and I've been looking forward to it for quite a while. I'm praying we don't get any nor'east blizzards that weekend!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Again, thanks for the heads up! I may be able to hit the ST. Charles show.


----------

